# i want to cut but dont have enough muscle mass ?



## faizan (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi guys

I want to cut but i dont have enough muscle mass . I havebeen doing gym for about 2 months and put some muscle mass during this duration . I dont want to get a big body like most builders . What i want is an aesthetic body. So plz guide me according to my goal .


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Forget about cutting bulking. Eat at maintenance and lift some good weights. Hows your training and diet look like at the moment?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

It's going to take you a lot longer than 2 months to build an aesthetic body op. Do as advised above until you build some muscle then see how you look.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

2 months is nothing.

If you want to look leaner then focus on fat loss for a while. It wouldn't be 'wrong' to do this if you really want to. If your bigger concern is a lack of muscle then focus on making progress in the gym whilst eating enough to gain weight slowly but without too much fat gain.

Nobody has ever accidentally got 'too big'. To get the sort of body I'm sure you're after you'll still want to gain a significant amount of muscle so what you do right now would be exactly the same as someone whose long term ambition is to be bigger. (And note that probably all the people you think of as bodybuilders use lots of steroids to get that big.)


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Just to follow on from what @Ultrasonic has said.

I think the op's concerns about getting too big are what put most people off bodybuilding.

Everyone who is a regular gym user knows the lengths people have to go to to look and be enormous but a lot of people are concerned with mistaken beliefs that as soon as they go into a gym, if they do 3 months training they're going to look freakishly big.

Sad really.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

faizan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I want to cut...


 Sure why not. But first, before cutting, a sculptor begins his work with a substantial amount of material to work with (to cut), otherwise to contemplate cutting before having something to cut, would be illogical...



faizan said:


> ...but i dont have enough muscle mass .


 ...see how logic made you hit the nail on the head! You've basically affirmed what I wrote above. Let's keep going...



faizan said:


> I havebeen doing gym for about 2 months and put some muscle mass during this duration


 In two months, your muscles haven't even woken up to the fact that they've been asked to get big. The results you've achieved so far are based on some adaptation made by your nervous system, as without this most essential of all systems, you won't be able to build an ounce of muscle. So in a nutshell, your two months in the gym so far I would consider no more than a warm up; priming/activating the nervous system for what's to come. Moving on...



faizan said:


> I dont want to get a big body like most builders


 These type of statements only serve to expose your lack of knowledge of the sport of bodybuilding. I do not say this with any kind of disrespect towards your person, so please take it as an observational remark on my part, a remark that has truth to it nonetheless. Once you learn a thing or two about this very unique sport, you'd come to understand the meaning of my words.



faizan said:


> What i want is an aesthetic body


 Success comes before work only in a dictionary, never lose sight of this fundamental fact and its implication on all life's facets. What you want before "an aesthetic body" is the right attitude to make progress. Coming here and politely asking your question clearly indicates to me that you do have the right attitude and the humility needed to listen to others who have travelled the road before you.

Discipline is one of the greatest assets a future Champion needs to have in order to reach his goals. Once you have the discipline, you'd need to marry it to its favourite mate called Effort. Once you have the discipline, you'd be in the best position to apply the necessary effort needed to have you realise the body you endeavour to build.



faizan said:


> So plz guide me according to my goal


 I hope that I have given you some pointers with what I wrote above. I do not apologise for being a bit heavy on sport psychology (before emphasising the physicality of the sport), for I've seen many a potential Champions drift by the wayside simply for not having the right mind set, and for not getting their priorities in the correct order.

I do wish you the very best, and hopefully this time next year, you'd look in the mirror and see what you've always hoped to see, the new *you!*

Fadi.


----------



## faizan (Jul 7, 2017)

Fadi65 said:


> Sure why not. But first, before cutting, a sculpture begins his work with a substantial amount of material to work with (to cut), otherwise to contemplate cutting before having something to cut, would be illogical...
> 
> ...see how logic made you hit the nail on the head! You've basically affirmed what I wrote above. Let's keep going...
> 
> ...


 ThanskS bro for the guidance . I will contiue my journey with dedication and Inshallah soon build a body which i desire . From now no i am going to clean bulk until i gaIn sufficent muscle mass and then will cut . It would take time but the slower the better. Thanks again for being humble and not commenting anything disrespectful . Thanks for encouranging me .


----------



## faizan (Jul 7, 2017)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Forget about cutting bulking. Eat at maintenance and lift some good weights. Hows your training and diet look like at the moment?


 Currently i am not going To gym So i am training With 4kg dumbbellS. I mostly train biceps triceps chest and sholuders. Reps vary , coz i do until to failure . 30 reps max in one Set in this way i could perform 2 sets for every muscle .

I am eating clean and i dont Usually count my calories but i think i take about 1800 to 2000 calories daily . Out of the total portion the largest composition is of carbs than proteins . Currently i am not using any type of suppliment .

I dont know why i cant lift more weight. When i eat alot i can lift a few more kgs But only for few reps


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

faizan said:


> Currently i am not going To gym So i am training With 4kg dumbbellS. I mostly train biceps triceps chest and sholuders. Reps vary , coz i do until to failure . 30 reps max in one Set in this way i could perform 2 sets for every muscle .
> 
> I am eating clean and i dont Usually count my calories but i think i take about 1800 to 2000 calories daily . Out of the total portion the largest composition is of carbs than proteins . Currently i am not using any type of suppliment .
> 
> I dont know why i cant lift more weight. When i eat alot i can lift a few more kgs But only for few reps


 OK, in that case your number one priority needs to be either joining a gym or getting some better equipment for your home.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

And count calories, if your not eating enough you will never build muscle... thinking your eating 1800-2000 calories could mean 1500, and you need to up the protein if your mainly eating carbs, you also need fats as these are needed for testosterone levels and lots of other bodily functions! Fats don't make you fat!! I'd aim for around 2500 calories and aim for 0.5lb weight gain per week roughly and if your not add in 250 more calories, use my fitness pal to track sonyou know exactly what your eating!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm confused. Did you think you'd have enough muscle mass by now to do a cut and that's why you made this thread?

If so you need to drastically reevaluate your expectations when it comes to this game.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

faizan said:


> ThanskS bro for the guidance . I will contiue my journey with dedication and Inshallah soon build a body which i desire . From now no i am going to clean bulk until i gaIn sufficent muscle mass and then will cut . It would take time but the slower the better. Thanks again for being humble and not commenting anything disrespectful . Thanks for encouranging me .


 Insha'Allah you'll achieve what you've set out to achieve, for as long as you place your health above all else.

All power to you brother.

Fadi.


----------



## musclebubble (Jul 2, 2011)

faizan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I want to cut but i dont have enough muscle mass . I havebeen doing gym for about 2 months and put some muscle mass during this duration . I dont want to get a big body like most builders . What i want is an aesthetic body. So plz guide me according to my goal .
> 
> View attachment 143733


 You need more calories, more lifting weights & increasing the poundages. Do this for 1 yr, then consider cutting, IMO!


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

faizan said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I want to cut but i dont have enough muscle mass . I havebeen doing gym for about 2 months and put some muscle mass during this duration . I dont want to get a big body like most builders . What i want is an aesthetic body. So plz guide me according to my goal .
> 
> View attachment 143733


 That's an easy goal lift weights do cardio get in enough protein don't eat to many calories but don't eat to few calories either because you'll want to build some muscle or you won't have any muscle to have any shape


----------

